# Trinity Capital Hotel - Dublin



## Jim2007 (19 Feb 2013)

Any comments or observations about this hotel???  I thinking of booking the family in there for a few weeks in July/Aug...

Thanks,

Jim.


----------



## amtc (23 Feb 2013)

One of the guys in work used to stay there - very noisy, due to the fire station!


----------



## Jim2007 (23 Feb 2013)

Thanks.  I asked on a few boards and this is the only answer I got...


----------



## shesells (23 Feb 2013)

I actually saw a thread about it on boards and the replies were that there was no disturbance from the fire station which I was very surprised about.


----------



## Jim2007 (23 Feb 2013)

shesells said:


> I actually saw a thread about it on boards and the replies were that there was no disturbance from the fire station which I was very surprised about.



On boards.ie (one place id did not ask ) ?


----------



## tvman (26 Feb 2013)

I stay there reasonably regularly - never had any issue with noise. Maybe it depends on where your bedroom is.


----------



## oldtimer (26 Feb 2013)

Have a look at the reviews on   Reviews look very impressive. It is ranked 23 out of 175 hotels in Dublin.


----------

